# Is this evap?



## xamyrx

Hi! It’s been a while since I’ve been on here, it’s good to be back!! 

Now a brief history - I have PCOS very irregular AF. Last two weeks BBs have been so sore and felt bruised and I’ve been waiting for AF to arrive, yet nothing! LMP was 7th Nov. But I can go months without AF. The top test was 2 days ago the bottom was early hours of this morning...what do we think? tia xxx


----------



## Classic Girl

Oooo I see it!! Looks pink


----------



## xamyrx

Thank you ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Neversayno

I can see something! What brand are these tests? I had some really convincing Evap lines with Morrison’s tests a while ago. Get the frer out!!!! Good luck xx


----------



## xamyrx

Those were Asda’s own ones! I’ve got a feeling AF is about to start just wiped *TMI warning* and there was a large amount of mucus that was tinged red


----------



## Neversayno

xamyrx said:


> Those were Asda’s own ones! I’ve got a feeling AF is about to start just wiped *TMI warning* and there was a large amount of mucus that was tinged red

I’ve never used Asda ones. Oh no, was it fresh red???


----------



## xamyrx

No it was brown x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That will be old blood hun


----------



## xamyrx

Bevziibubble said:


> That will be old blood hun

Is that good or bad?


----------



## Bevziibubble

xamyrx said:


> Is that good or bad?

 That's good, it's better than red


----------



## xamyrx

Ooh ok fingers crossed then! I’ve got more tests on the way


----------



## Neversayno

xamyrx said:


> Ooh ok fingers crossed then! I’ve got more tests on the way

Yeah brown is good - old blood


----------



## Bevziibubble

xamyrx said:


> Ooh ok fingers crossed then! I’ve got more tests on the way

 Good luck for your tests :)


----------

